# Arnie Beswick's 1962 Pontiac



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's another one I've been working on. Not quite finished yet.


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

A few more pics:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looking Good! What a great kit! I bought another one myself. Haven't even built it. The kits I do see built look great and builders say the same thing.
Post her up when you're finished.
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

looking good, you do great work.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice looking Poncho.
really nice detailing on the engine and chassis.
a clean build -up.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking kit and so far great job.love the paint job and decal work very clean.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great engine detail on that 421 and the whole engine bay! Are you planning to model some plug wires, too? Not that it needs it! It looks great!! 

I love those old tin Indians, especially the full-size ones. Your build up of this Beswick beauty really does that genre proud!


----------

